# tiny tiny tanks



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hey everyone 
so i was on petsmarts website looking at their tanks and most of there tiny fish tanks that were labeled specifically for bettas were 2 gallons or less and the smallest one was half a gallon. well i wouldn't keep a betta in anything less than 1 gallon for long term but i was wondering what you could. i had one of those tiny 1/2 gallon tanks sitting around ( for my first ever fish to have babies ). well to help with water quality i thought of making a sponge filter out of some tiny piping and putting ghost shrimp in it. also what would be the smallest size container you would put a betta in?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't vote. The smallest tank I would put a Betta in would be 2.5 gallons.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

oh :/ i should had added that....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

smallest container would be a 1 quart soup container from the chinese joint up the street...


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

thats tiny compaired to 2 gallons for 1 betta


----------

